# T6 Home theater



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my dedicated HT.



















The Mains are Clearwave 4T and 4CC. The surrounds and rears are Definitive UIW RSS II. The Sub is a Danley DTS-10, behind the wall. The grill to the right of the center is the horn mouth ported into the room.

I run a Denon 4310CI with 3 Outlaw 200w Monoblocks for the front three channels.


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

VERY NICE!

What are your room dimensions?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow! That's nice! :T


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

GREAT Setup! Definitely liking the looks of that room.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice neat job..:clap:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Great looking room! what size is your screen?


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

jimmerz said:


> VERY NICE!
> 
> What are your room dimensions?


Thanks 17 x 14


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

typ44q said:


> Great looking room! what size is your screen?


100"


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

First Class!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Great looking room T6, I like the color scheme, and the carpet pattern is a nice match.


----------



## pfp (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice looking theater. I'm just not sure that the front speakers are big enough


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

The room is very nice! Are those some kind of acoustical treatments on the walls and the door, or just part of the decor? Have you had an opportunity to measure the sound in the room?


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

Sirbrine said:


> The room is very nice! Are those some kind of acoustical treatments on the walls and the door, or just part of the decor? Have you had an opportunity to measure the sound in the room?


The floor is just carpet. The beige wall panels are 1" rigid insulation. Above the ceiling tiles I have 16" of pink insulation around the perimeter of the room and half way up the center.

Here is the room measured with Omni mic full range, although it says no smoothing there is 1/3 smoothing.









Here is the sub only measured with Omni mic. It is a DTS-10 EQ'd with Minidsp.
The Green plot is the raw response of the sub only.
The Purple plot is after EQ with Mini DSP. It has a 10hz 24db Butterworth high pass and a shelf filter to create a house curve.
The red plot is with Minidsp and Audyssey enabled.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just love those speakers. Great diyers! And a lovely room there.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. If I may ask, what acoustic treatment have you included?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharp looking room Bill! :clap:


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

what is your opinion on the definative's I am looking at doing them all the way around/

thanks


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

striperri said:


> what is your opinion on the definative's I am looking at doing them all the way around/
> 
> thanks


I like them a lot. If I could do different speakers I probably would not.
I am not sure if I would like them as mains though? If I had to go in ceiling them would absolutely be my choice though.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks

i might have to do in ceiling mains all depends on how big the room ends up. the RCS are teh ceilings and they have great reviews.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking speakers! I love the look of your room. Do the Outlaws make a big difference for your front stage? I have been running a regular AVR myself but I'm wondering about separates. Thanks...


----------



## t6902wf (Nov 14, 2008)

H_Roark said:


> Great looking speakers! I love the look of your room. Do the Outlaws make a big difference for your front stage? I have been running a regular AVR myself but I'm wondering about separates. Thanks...



Thanks. 

I do think the Outlaws add to the sound. It certainly raises the potential SPL and I don't feel they give me headroom. Unless you push it the sound does not change.


----------

